# Dr. Abbott' s Blood Purifying Sarsaparilla



## AndyR (Jul 4, 2003)

One of my prized possessions is this bottle. Without the label it' s just another plain aqua medicine, but the label brings the whole story home. I' m not sure if this sarsaparilla is even listed in any books (if anyone has seen it listed, I' d love to know). The small type tells the reader all of the incredible cures it can perform. A sweet addition to my Lynn, Mass. medicine collection!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Good Find


----------

